# 1912 flanders 4



## hawker (Aug 31, 2015)

https://youtu.be/0sHeBPhyzU4 I just thought this was super cool


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2015)

That's what I want! I'm going to make one.


----------



## hawker (Aug 31, 2015)

yeah  no kidding im searching for something like that , I love that flanders


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2015)

Reminds me of our first Monrovia Ride when Carl brought over his 1912 Pierce

[video=youtube;SJ4XScvYP6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ4XScvYP6c[/video]


----------



## hawker (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the post fordmike, the pierce is really cool to.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 31, 2015)

hawker said:


> im searching for something like that




$50k and your search is over


----------



## hawker (Aug 31, 2015)

Very cool, stig but for the time now ill have to dream ha.....I guess I have expensive taste in antiques


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Super nice!


----------

